# SA owners - Orlando October 31 - Nov 7, 2015



## bynum66 (Jul 15, 2014)

What are some of your units pulling? Checking to see if it's worth getting back into this market. TIA


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 16, 2014)

I think most SA units are deposited with RCI.  In which case, it's a TPU or 'trading power units' system, essentially another points system.  

So, depending on the amount of TPUs you have, any RCI timeshare is available to you.  I don't believe many of the SA t/s's have a value over 20 TPU or so normally, so you'd have to combine with another unit (or more) to afford some of the nicer resorts.  It can still be a good value depending on the current exchange rate when you pay your levies--and/or if you look for RCI specials or shoulder seasons.


----------



## jkb (Sep 4, 2014)

*Try DAE*

You should check with Dial An Exchange.   I gave up on RCI years ago.  I deposit my Sudwala week with DAE (USA) and always get good exchanges - they work on a first come, first served basis, not TPUs.  You don't pay an exchange fee ($135) till an exchange becomes available & you accept.  They offer specials in the summer & fall if you deposit your week with them then.  They have offices around the world.  You don't have to pay a membership fee.  It's a win, win, win everytime.

USA phone:  1-800-468-1799
Web site:  www.daelive.com

If you subscribe to Timesharing Today, check out the back cover.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info., JKB.

How is the trading power with DAE?  As I recall, I believe they have access to European inventory, so perhaps SA has more value there?


----------



## jkb (Dec 10, 2014)

*Sorry*

Please forgive me for never following up on this thread.  Just happened to be checking the SA board & found your question.  

As far as DAE goes, yes, they have offices in Europe.  I understand that Europeans like to vacation in SA - I have no definite proof of that - it's what I have heard.  I bank my SA week with DAE (USA) and make requests for resorts here in the states.  DAE has, without fail, found us what we have requested within the time range specified.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for following up.  

Good to know about DAE.  I plan on giving them a try, perhaps next year.
Do they tend to specialize in certain areas?


----------



## jkb (Mar 7, 2015)

*Sorry again, MuranoJo*

I apologize again.  I am very sporatic about checking TUG.  Wish I had more time to give the computer but...

To answer your question, I don't think they 'specialize' in any place in particular.  But because they have offices around the world, I'm sure one office can see availability everywhere.  My experience:  I deposit my SA week with the office at 1-800-468-1799.  I put in my request for a resort in the USA and wait.  DAE comes up with something everytime.  By the way, their exchange fee has gone up to $149.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks again, Jkb.  I completely understand the time issue.
Just glad you responded.  I'll have to check them out--it's great to hear you get what you want via DAE.

BTW, I saw today the exchange rate is now at a whopping 12.  I may have to pay my 2016 very soon.


----------

